
Ask HN: Who is running full Bitcoin or Ethereum node these days? - dmitryame
Given the current size of the complete blockchain for BitCoin or Ethereum, who would be able to afford to run the full node these days? I know that I can&#x27;t. It almost feels that one would need to purchase a specialized hardware which would not be chip, just to be able to run the node. Isn&#x27;t this by itself defeats the purpose of blockchain? 
And it&#x27;s not getting any better over time -- it&#x27;s only going to get worse. Does the size of these blockchains jeopardizes the future of these cryptos?
======
icedchai
I've been running a full bitcoin node continuously since 2011. I don't mine
anymore. though. FYI, the block chain is taking up about 230 gigs of space.
Bandwidth and CPU usage is negligible.

------
verdverm
Yup, like the many other fundamental issues. It was fun for a minute, might
get a few more minutes of hype

------
externalreality
You are right. I can't afford the electric bill and hardware.

